# Neues Netzteil aber Welches?  (Bzw wieviel Watt brauche ich ? )



## xXSunStarXx (19. Mai 2015)

Einen wunderschönen nachmittag meine name ist Maurice und bin seit heute am Verzweifeln

Seit heute morgen ist The Wicher 3 raus und ich wollte wie die meisten auch direkt anfangen zu zocken nur seid heute scheine ich wohl ein zu schwaches Netzteil eingebaut zuhaben ich habe sonnst keine Probleme andere spiele auf Ultra Settings zuspielen nur The Wicher 3 machte mir heute das leben schwer 

Zu meinen Daten

Motherboard :970a-ud3p
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eightcore Processor 3,5GHz (aber auf 4Ghz Hochgetaktet ) 
GPU: GTX 970 Extrem Core Edition
Ram: DDR3 8GB G.Skill
Sound Karte: Die On-Bord wird genutzt
System: Windows 8.1
Netzteil: 550Watt


wenn ihr mehr wissen müsst bitte sagen was ihr braucht ich hab keine Ahnung was hier noch alles aufgelistet werden könnte 

Vielen dank schon mal im Voraus wenn jemand antworten sollte


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2015)

Ist das Netzteil kaputt gegangen, dein PC geht beim spielen einfach aus oder wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Wenn das Spiel ruckelt oder ähnliches liegt es ganz bestimmt nicht am Netzteil, sondern an der Leistung deines PCs.


----------



## Batze (19. Mai 2015)

Dein Netzteil ist stark genug.
TW 3 hat eben besonders Hohe Anforderungen auf Ultra Settings.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Es kann auch sein, dass die CPU da der Grund ist, da sie bei Games schwächer als ein Intel core i5 ist - wobei ich bei Witcher 3 nicht genau weiß, ob sie den Nachteil vlt. wegen der 8 Kerne doch wieder einholt.

Aber so oder so ist es bei Ultra halt schon sehr anfordernd. Wenn du nicht grad ein Billigst-Netzteil hast, reichen 550W aber locker. Du kannst zur Kontrolle ja mal den MSI Afterburner installieren und nach dem Spiel nachsehen, wie die Taktraten der Grafikkarte beim Gamen waren - wenn die Taktwerte normal sind, ist alles bestens. Ansonsten könnte es sein, dass die Karte zu wenig Strom bekommt und runtertaktet.


----------



## xXSunStarXx (21. Mai 2015)

Es Liegt nicht an der CPU sondern an der Stromversorgung des gesamtes Systems wenn ich The wicher 3 auf niedrigen Einstellungen spiele ist meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr als bei 50% Auslastung stelle ich sie auf ultra bin ich bein knapp 90% und somit verlangt sie auch mehr strom drum bekomme ich einen kurzen Signalton und der PC ist aus und lässt sich erst wieder einschalten nachdem die Strom Verbindung kurz getrennt wurde somit kann ich mir vorstellen das ich nicht an der CPU liegt die bei Ultra Settings bei 40% Auslastung ist


----------



## Chemenu (21. Mai 2015)

Könnte durchaus am Netzteil liegen. Was genau ist es denn für eins? Kommt eben auf die Qualität und das Alter an. 

Ich hab mal eben beim PSU-Calculator von beQuiet eine Empfehlung für Dein System erstellen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein qualitativ hochwertiges 550W Netzteil sollte ausreichen. Wenn Du noch etwas Spielraum haben möchtest (evtl. mal 2. oder stärkere Grafikkarte), dann soltest Du lieber gleich ein stärkeres kaufen, ich würde mal sagen höchstens 750W.


Der Enermax Calculator bringt ungefähr das gleiche Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

Erstmal: ich hatte überlesen, dass der PC ausgeht - dann liegt es sicher am Netzteil, sofern die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU okay sind.


Dann: diese Kalkulatoren sind leider oft viel zu unzuverlässig, weil die auch einen zu großen Sicherheitspuffer mitreinrechnen. Aber es liegt bestimmt am Netzteil.

Der FX-83*5*0 (4,0GHz Standardtakt) zieht bei voller Last mit Board&co ca. 210W, siehe hier https://www.overclockers.at/articles/review-roundup-piledriver-amd-fx-8350   Die GTX 970 bei Last ca. 180W. Das sind 390W. Jetzt gibt es zwei mögliche Gründe, warum es bei Dir nicht reicht, vlt treffen auch beide gleichzeitig zu:

 1)  wenn das Netzteil eben billig/alt ist, hat es seine Watt schlecht verteilt, so dass die 550W Nennwert nicht reichen. Erstens sind diese 550W dann oft übertriebe, und das Netzteil schafft stabil doch nur zB 450W. Zweitens haben die Netzteile ihre Watt-Leistungen auf drei Bereiche verteilt, und jeder hat ein eigenes Maximum. FALLS der 12V-Sektor (der u.a. für die Graka zuständig ist) nur 200W liefern kann, der PC aber 210W dort verlangt, dann geht der PC halt aus - auch wenn beim 5V-Bereich vielleicht noch 150W frei wären.

2) Durch Overclocking kann der Strombedarf bei den AMDs enorm steigen - siehe den gleichen Link wie oben https://www.overclockers.at/articles/review-roundup-piledriver-amd-fx-8350  wo unten steht, dass es +100W bei OC von 4 auf 4,5GHz sind. Dann wären es am Ende fast 500W Strombedarf bei so einem PC, und DANN sind 550W knapp, selbst bei einem Markennetzteil, eben wegen der Verteilungsproblematik.


Gegen 2) spricht aber, dass du ja keinen 8350 hast. Wenn du Deinen 8320 auf 4GHz übertaktest, dann wird der quasi zu einem 8350 bei Standardtakt, und dann wird der Strombedarf evlt. ähnlich sein wie beim 8350 @Standard - und dann wärst du eben bei den ca. 390W. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, was der 8320 im Standard zieht.


Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn genau? Mach vlt mal den PC auf, oft sieht man das erst bei einem Blick auf die Seite des Netzeils.


----------

